# Reheating Salmon question



## werdwolf (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen several post with lots of smoked salmon.  then it gets frozen.

How do you reheat it without ruining it?

I just use the freezer bag and straw method for my freezer.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Once it is smoked I just vacuume seal them and put them in the freezer. When I want some I take it out of the freezer and put it in the fridge to thaw out. We eat it cold so once it is thawed it is ready to go.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now I don't know how everyone else re-heats things that have been smoked but I/we use a pasta pot with a steamer basket also and then just steam things hot so it does get it hot it wouldn't let it dry out at all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2010)

I've seen some on here that were more "cooked" than "smoked". I guess you might want to heat that up to eat it. I smoke mine hard. It is meant to be eaten cold. I think it's actually a lot better cold. Sometimes I eat it slightly frozen, because I can't wait for it to thaw. No patience here at all!


Bearcarver


----------

